# So Upset!!!



## Jasmin1128 (Mar 7, 2011)

I know I just posted but I really am so angry! I want my husband out of my house! But I can't get rid of him. Either he says he refuses to leave because his son is here or I end up wanting him to stay. I feel addicted to this terrible relationship and don't know what to do. he abuses my verbally and mentally constantly! He throws money issues in my face and I just can't deal with it. Please someone help. I need advice!


----------



## Talias (Dec 22, 2010)

I read your other post...wow. I need to preface this advice, though. While I don't view myself as the abusive "demon" (your words) you described. I was not a perfect H by any means. I had hit on girls before, at parties with my wife in attendance. Alcohol was ALWAYS involved (fact, not excuse). The question is: what do YOU want? If he changed, REALLY changed, would you be able to trust him again? Is he worth the effort it will take for you to be able to trust him? I would suggest you take some time and space to breathe and think about what is best for you and your child. Have the 2 of you been to counseling? If not, you need to. Tell DH it is NOT negotiable-it's a requirement. I'm going through a divorce b/c of the trust issue. I'm still going to individual counseling. 

So, in short: Time, space, reflection, introspection, and counseling for BOTH of you. That is where I'd start, and you may find your paths you want to take and paths that you ABSOLUTELY WON'T travel down. Best of luck to you both. Feel free to PM me with any questions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

